

Ask HN: How do I save stories? - needhelp3

I have a link in my profile where I can view my saved stories? But I don't see any option to save them. Help?
======
jacquesm
Anything you either submit or upvote will end up on that list.

Submissions are easiest using firefox and the 'bookmarklet' (see bottom of the
page)

------
warwick
That link lists stories that you've upvoted.

